# DNA Anabolics MK677 - legit?



## nacholibre (Feb 19, 2014)

So I've been taking 20mg of MK677 since Monday and I'm yet to experience any bloat, hunger, etc. Considering other people have reported bloat at 12.5mg I'm pretty sure 20mg should see something. The brand I went with was DNA Anabolics from JW. I have read a lot of positive reviews but then a few suspect ones. I'm going to up my dose to 30mg in a few days to see if I notice any sides but my understanding is that with anything that boosts GH, I should see additional water retention and a boost to my appetite?

I am in the middle of PCT for an epistane cycle I finished a couple of weeks ago (and what a great cycle it was!) and I'm taking a few other supplements to support my PCT;

multivitamin

2000mg fish oil

20mg nolva

4 caps CEL Cycle support

50mg Zinc

50mg Coleus Forskohlii

10g BCAAs

5g Creatine Gluconate

5g l-Glutamine

3g HMB

My diet is clean and I'm trying to continue cutting at around 2200kcal. (taking in at least 200g protein) I am lifting 5 days a week with 10min of HIIT at the end of 3 of those sessions spread out over the week.

I am not sure if maybe some of the supplements I'm currently on maybe preventing or interacting with the MK677 and preventing the usual side effects somehow?

Does anyone have any advice on whether or not DNA Anabolics MK677 is legit and if its dosed properly, and if not can you recommend a decent brand of MK677? (reps need not apply, many of you seem to be snake oil merchants!)

As always, thank you all!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Mixed reviews on DNA, some say good, some say bunk.

Have you used MK677 before?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Worked for me mate.


----------



## nacholibre (Feb 19, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Mixed reviews on DNA, some say good, some say bunk.
> 
> Have you used MK677 before?


 No I haven't, which is why I'm at a bit of a loss as to whether or not this stuff is working because I have nothing to reference against. I'm not experiencing the common side effects associated with MK677 and this is even after I've ramped the dose up. So far I've experienced the following side effects from it:

-Hot flushes

-After going to sleep, waking up every 2 hours because of said hot flushes.

-Despite waking up every 2 hours, I feel mostly refreshed / well rested the next day.

Nothing else has happened. No water retention, no spike in appetite, nothing. Concerned this DNA anabolics brand is a load of crap now but until I have another legtimate brand to compare it against, I'm at a bit of a loss.

Can anyone recommend me a legitimate brand for MK677?


----------



## nacholibre (Feb 19, 2014)

Big Ian said:


> Worked for me mate.


 Yeah? What sides did you experience? What dose were you taking? How long until you experienced the sides?

Thanks bro!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Anybody used the max muscle labs mk677?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Anybody used the max muscle labs mk677?


 I've seen this. Very cheap in comparison

reviews on trustpilot are mixed which put me off a bit


----------



## nacholibre (Feb 19, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I've seen this. Very cheap in comparison
> 
> reviews on trustpilot are mixed which put me off a bit


 Yeah I was going to give them a go myself but their website was stuffed. Couldn't make any orders because every time I tried to check out it would just double what was in my basket. I've decided to avoid them until someone can vouch for them.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

nacholibre said:


> Yeah I was going to give them a go myself but their website was stuffed. Couldn't make any orders because every time I tried to check out it would just double what was in my basket. I've decided to avoid them until someone can vouch for them.


 I'm cruising useing just the max muscle mk677 and growth weights been going up again.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I'm cruising useing just the max muscle mk677 and growth weights been going up again.


 What dose hgh you on? How do you know if it's mk677 or the growth increasing weights?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> What dose hgh you on? How do you know if it's mk677 or the growth increasing weights?


 5iu eod but Only been on the growth like a week so won't be that, I came off juice about a month ago dropped down to 97kg but took the mk667 since and back up to 100kg definitely increased appetite.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> 5iu eod but Only been on the growth like a week so won't be that, I came off juice about a month ago dropped down to 97kg but took the mk667 since and back up to 100kg definitely increased appetite.


 So what dose are you running 1 tab ed? Think they're 12.5mg aren't they?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> So what dose are you running 1 tab ed? Think they're 12.5mg aren't they?


 Yeah there 12.5mg I'm taking two a day.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

nacholibre said:


> Yeah? What sides did you experience? What dose were you taking? How long until you experienced the sides?
> 
> Thanks bro!


 Same as other genuine mk I've used mate, increase in appetite for first couple of weeks and nice bit of fullness, good sleep, helps with injuries. 20mg/day.

not saying yours are deffo legit because I've not used that brand for a year or so but they were when I used 2 - 3 times.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plan on trying mk on bulk in October will probably use body conscious.


----------



## nacholibre (Feb 19, 2014)

Big Ian said:


> Same as other genuine mk I've used mate, increase in appetite for first couple of weeks and nice bit of fullness, good sleep, helps with injuries. 20mg/day.
> 
> not saying yours are deffo legit because I've not used that brand for a year or so but they were when I used 2 - 3 times.


 Cheers mate. Yeah I've had none of that.  I'll maybe pick up another bottle of the stuff AestheticManlet mentions from Body Conscious and do a comparison against that and see how I get on. Failing that it'll be a bottle of max muscle and if that doesn't work then I give up.


----------

